# e duce la ai sai?



## Bântuit

Bună,

-Este un pompier voluntar
-Are un blog despre mediul înconjurator.
-În weekenduri, se duce la *ai* sai acasa si joaca bingo cu ei.

Ce înseamnă *ai *în contextul acesta?

Mi se pare că e:se duce la* prietenii săi *acasă.

Mulţumesc anticipat.


----------



## cornculapte

_ai săi _se referă la părinţii săi.
Se foloseşte de multe ori pentru a nu mai spune _Mă duc cu părinţii mei la Bucureşti_, ci spui simplu _Mă duc cu ai mei la Bucureşti_.
Nu ştiu exact ce parte de vorbire este când are sensul ăsta, de fapt nici nu ştiu dacă are vreun nume.
Dacă era vorba despre prietenii săi, era specificat înainte ceva despre prieteni.
Ex. Andrei merge în weekend la prietenii din Constanţa, iar Florin merge la ai săi.

Edit: Deşi şi în exemplul pe care ţi l-am dat, s-ar putea întelege că e vorba despre părinţi.
Iţi mai dau un exemplu (ăsta e bun, promit):
Fiecare are prietenii lui, iar aceştia sunt ai săi. (se vorbeşte înainte despre o persoană, deci se subînţelege ai cui erau prietenii)


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc pentru ajutor!


----------



## farscape

Al sg. ai pl. masc. a, ale fem. Articolul posesiv (al meu, ai mei) sau genitival (parte a mesei, caii sunt ai copiilor mei).


Later,


----------

